# how can i do freebsd create in windows i get "partitions of type are nested BSD type"



## anorian (Jul 17, 2012)

how can I do freebsd create in windows

how I do the disk partition

I get error "partitions of type "    " are nested BSD type partition schemes and cannot have mountpoint.After creating......

I create freebsd with usb

I wait for help


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry, not understanding the question.

What version of FreeBSD?

Are you saying the partition editor shows that error message?

Have you looked at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html?


----------



## anorian (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry for low english

I install freebsd in windows and

I get error partition message "partitions of type " " are nested BSD type partition schemes and cannot have mountpoint.After creating......"

and I a lot before looked this to link http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html

how can I do disk partition in winodws or in freebsd for freebsd install


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

anorian said:
			
		

> sorry for low english
> 
> I install freebsd in windows and



Yes, you said that before.

What version of FreeBSD?
What version of Windows?
What partitions are already on that disk?



> I get error partition message "partitions of type " " are nested BSD type partition schemes and cannot have mountpoint.After creating......"



Yes, you said that before.  What did you do to get that message?



> how can I do disk partition in winodws or in freebsd for freebsd install



Make free space on the disk.
Install FreeBSD.


----------



## anorian (Jul 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Yes, you said that before.
> 
> What version of FreeBSD?
> What version of Windows?
> ...



I install to working freebsd version 9.0 amd64 with memstick.img so usb

and I'm late because i always disk partition make in freebsd after windows format because dont boot and work windows

I get error boot/bcd with about windows

I working "one hdd" install freebsd

I partition the after windows dont boot and I always need format

really need help


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2012)

anorian said:
			
		

> I install to working freebsd version 9.0 amd64 with memstick.img so usb



Okay, good.



> and I'm late because i always disk partition make in freebsd after windows format because dont boot and work windows



I don't understand that.  Windows doesn't work after installing FreeBSD?  But that is a different problem from the partition error shown above.



> I get error boot/bcd with about windows



http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/



> I working "one hdd" install freebsd



One hard drive shared by Windows and FreeBSD?



> I partition the after windows dont boot and I always need format
> 
> really need help



I'm trying, but you don't give much information.  Words are cheap.  Use lots of them to describe exactly what happens.  Give the exact error messages.


----------



## anorian (Jul 18, 2012)

wblock@
thank you very much for your interest

"I don't understand that. Windows doesn't work after installing FreeBSD? But that is a different problem from the partition error shown above." yes right  Windows doesn't work after installing FreeBSD and i get error message "boot/bcd" and after I always make windows 7 formatting

"One hard drive shared by Windows and FreeBSD?" yes right but I cant do disk partition job so I make a mistake

"I'm trying, but you don't give much information. Words are cheap. Use lots of them to describe exactly what happens. Give the exact error messages." really I sad

I try easybcd

and if I get error and after I'am late know that then I make formatting


----------



## anorian (Jul 18, 2012)

I was able to install and a lot thanks wblock@

now I need dual boot so before work freebsd after windows 7

how this


----------

